# LEICESTER REPTILE MEETING 21st JULY



## adam1969

Hiya

The next reptile meet with reptiles will be in our *Usual location*, which is the upstairs function room of The Western, 70 Western Road, Leicester, Leicestershire LE3 0GA , on *Saturday 21st of July* starting at 7.30pm

A great chance to meet like-minded people and some lovely reptiles, so please show your support by coming along. 

Here are the ground rules of the meet in order for the night to run smoothly.

It will be shown who is bringing what in a list on this thread that we will update as often as we can. It has been decided that this meet will be for *, Pythons, Colubrids and miscellaneous species* as snakes go but of course non-snake species are most welcome. Unfortunately, the venue does not allow mammals (except the human variety of course!)

Anybody wishing to bring a reptile, please PM April Taylor or adam1969 with the details before 10AM on the Friday before the meeting so that we can book you in. *This is terribly important for planning the evening properly.*

*You will not be able to just turn up with your reptile**,* you must have a PM from April or Adam to say you have been booked in. If we cannot get you booked into this meet you will be put at the top of the list for the following month.






Some of you may think that these rules are excessive and we are sorry if you feel that way, but you will not be able to bring reptiles to the meet if you are not prepared to follow these rules which are put in place for the safety of YOUR reptiles!! 

*The “Theme” of the night will be announced in advance. If the night features Pythons then Boas will not be allowed, and vice versa.*

*You must have owned the reptile for a minimum of six months to ensure that quarantine has been observed.*

*Reptiles that are ill/have been ill within the last six months will not be welcome.*

*If ANY reptile within your collection has had mites within the last six months, please do not ask to bring ANY of your collection (whether they are known to have had mites or not) to the meeting as they will not be welcome.*

*You are solely responsible for your reptile and all of its needs during the night, so please remember to bring your own secure container, heating equipment, hand gel and anything else you feel you will need.*

*Anybody turning up with an unannounced reptile will be asked to leave.*
Again we are sorry if you think these rules are harsh but we are thinking purely of the wellbeing of all of our reptiles. 



See you there


----------



## benlambert

Hi , Adam.
Me and jemma will definatly be there. We can bring a couple of our royals along. We had a great time last meeting. Looking forward to this one.


----------



## multicorn

I will be there! !!! I might if he is lucky take Tj only if he has tidied his bedroom yuk boy! !!!!!


----------



## adam1969

Booked in so far:

Adam1969: Snakes 
Jeffers3: Clive, the Cali King 
benlambert: blackpastel and butter royals
Multicorn: Cornsnakes

If you want to bring a reptile please PM me asap to avoid disappointment.:2thumb:


----------



## April Taylor

Booked in so far:

Adam1969: Snakes 
Jeffers3: Clive, the Cali King 
benlambert: blackpastel and butter royals
Multicorn: Cornsnakes
April: Retic

If you want to bring a reptile please PM either Adam or myself asap to avoid disappointment.:2thumb:


----------



## Benji-le3

Anyone fancy seeing a frillie again?


----------



## adwraith

i'll be there, will bring a leopard gecko along 



Benji-le3 said:


> Anyone fancy seeing a frillie again?


i'm not picky what but if you'd bring something with legs i'd appreciate it!


----------



## adam1969

Booked in so far:

Adam1969: Snakes 
Jeffers3: Clive, the Cali King 
benlambert: blackpastel and butter royals
Multicorn: Cornsnakes
April: Retic
Benji-le3: Frilled dragon :whistling2:
adwraith: gecko

If you want to bring a reptile please PM either Adam1969 or April Taylor asap to avoid disappointment.:2thumb:


----------



## Nightfirez

Can't make this date scattering ashes 

Sorry peeps


----------



## Benji-le3

what??


----------



## adwraith

i wouldn't click on the link he/it put by looking at the other posts its just a series of words appropriate to the thread then a link of some form...


----------



## morning-star

My graduation is on the 19th and there's gonna be family about so I don't know if I will be able to make this one or not.


----------



## adwraith

nobody else coming?looks abit quiet so far... thought i'd bump it to the top!
for those of you i discussed it with at the last meet: no more of my gecko eggs will hatch they've all gone bad despite isolating them, changing the medium etc. annoying/weird but not the end of the world. will bring the hatchling once its 6 months old


----------



## April Taylor

Hi Adam, you can bring your hatchling whenever you like as things that you have bred your self are not subject to the same six month rule : victory:

The thread is quieter than usual because it its in general chat rather than snakes section and as I'm not on my computer, on my phone, I can't send a link to this thread to every body that normally comes. If you'd like to do that I'll make sure you win a Rosette for your hatchling :whistling2:


----------



## morning-star

morning-star said:


> My graduation is on the 19th and there's gonna be family about so I don't know if I will be able to make this one or not.



My mums down in Leicester on the meet weekend -I'll see if I can convince her to go (she's scared of snakes) so we may or may not be there :lol2: 

-if she does come some ones gotta try and convince her to hold one though! 

her boyfriend's banana's though but loves talking to anyone about anything so I might be able to convince him to go at least. :lol2:


----------



## adwraith

ah ok cool.just got to convince lucy to let it out of her sight-she's got quite defensive of it! :lol2: so may or may not bring it...will invite afew people though can't remember everyone who usually comes!


----------



## joshthesnake123

Ill defo be there


----------



## benlambert

Jeff as it seems quiet is there room 4 u 2 bring your burm along? I would be very greatfull. :flrt:


----------



## Jeffers3

benlambert said:


> Jeff as it seems quiet is there room 4 u 2 bring your burm along? I would be very greatfull. :flrt:


I've got my cali king booked in, but I'll see if Sirius can come as well. I'm half expecting a shed soon, but as long as (s)he is OK, I don't see a problem.


----------



## Aston Grewcock

Hoping to get to this one too all being well... can't bring anything but will have a gander and a beer.

:2thumb:


----------



## benlambert

Jeffers3 said:


> I've got my cali king booked in, but I'll see if Sirius can come as well. I'm half expecting a shed soon, but as long as (s)he is OK, I don't see a problem.


Superstar:2thumb:


----------



## BumNum

Bummer, cant make this one as going to a "large number" birthday party


----------



## Ronster

I'll be there :2thumb:


----------



## Purple_D

I will do my best to get there,but things are a tad hectic here at the mo.


----------



## Jeffers3

April / Adam: Can I book Sirius in as well? 

Ben wants a cuddle!


----------



## April Taylor

Booked in so far:

Adam1969: Snakes 
Jeffers3: Clive, the Cali King and Burmese python
benlambert: blackpastel and butter royals
Multicorn: Cornsnakes
April: Retic
Benji-le3: Frilled dragon :whistling2:
adwraith: gecko

If you want to bring a reptile please PM either Adam1969 or April Taylor asap to avoid disappointment.:2thumb:


----------



## adam1969

Were trying to work out what to bring this month does anyone have any requests for us to consider????


----------



## crazeemaz

adam1969 said:


> Were trying to work out what to bring this month does anyone have any requests for us to consider????


House snakes or corn snakes please, especially any that are for sale as I still have my voucher to use


----------



## adwraith

adam1969 said:


> Were trying to work out what to bring this month does anyone have any requests for us to consider????


albino western or tricoloured hognose? i say that but whatever you bring chances are i'll be impressed!


----------



## April Taylor

Nimrod, please!!


----------



## morning-star

adam1969 said:


> Were trying to work out what to bring this month does anyone have any requests for us to consider????


Leopard Rat Snake?

Persian Rat Snake?

:2thumb:


----------



## benlambert

A hoggnose?


----------



## Jeffers3

adam1969 said:


> Were trying to work out what to bring this month does anyone have any requests for us to consider????


Pantheera would be nice. 

If you have any high yellow russian rats for sale any time, I'd definitely like one. I need to stop faffing around and exchange readies for some of your ratsnakes!:lol2:


----------



## adam1969

morning-star said:


> Leopard Rat Snake?
> 
> Persian Rat Snake?
> 
> :2thumb:


Didn't think you were gonna make it to this one !
We were going to bring a red tailed racer again as you missed the last one.


----------



## adam1969

Jeffers3 said:


> Pantheera would be nice.
> 
> If you have any high yellow russian rats for sale any time, I'd definitely like one. I need to stop faffing around and exchange readies for some of your ratsnakes!:lol2:


Pantheera has put on her new coat last night! so is a possibility!


----------



## adam1969

For everyone that has said a hognose .....the speckleds could come now so they are a possibility....


----------



## morning-star

adam1969 said:


> Didn't think you were gonna make it to this one !
> We were going to bring a red tailed racer again as you missed the last one.


I still don't know if i'm going to make this one!! XD just trying to think of cool species people might like to see :lol2:


----------



## crazeemaz

*Spiders*

Although I hate spiders, my hubby Steve, who is not really interested in snakes too much. has expressed a desire to hold a tarantula so if anyone can bring any BIG spiders he would be really chuffed!


----------



## Jeffers3

crazeemaz said:


> Although I hate spiders, my hubby Steve, who is not really interested in snakes too much. has expressed a desire to hold a tarantula so if anyone can bring any BIG spiders he would be really chuffed!


I'm already bringing 2 snakes, but I could pop Aragog in if you want? Not huge, but big enough:


----------



## crazeemaz

Yes please, will Steve be able to hold Aragog?

I will not be able to look but Steve will be very happy.


----------



## April Taylor

booked in so far:

Adam1969: Snakes 
Jeffers3: Clive, the Cali King and Burmese python
benlambert: blackpastel and butter royals
Multicorn: Cornsnakes
April: Retic
Benji-le3: Frilled dragon :whistling2:
adwraith: gecko
crazzeemaz: corns and kings

If you want to bring a reptile please PM either Adam1969 or April Taylor


----------



## Purple_D

April Taylor said:


> booked in so far:
> 
> Adam1969: Snakes
> Jeffers3: Clive, the Cali King and Burmese python
> benlambert: blackpastel and butter royals
> Multicorn: Cornsnakes
> April: Retic
> Benji-le3: Frilled dragon :whistling2:
> adwraith: gecko
> crazzeemaz: corns and kings
> 
> If you want to bring a reptile please PM either Adam1969 or April Taylor


I may be calling, could bring blood or carpet.Or be different and bring a legged thing:2thumb:


----------



## adwraith

i was gonna bring a heat mat for the geckos but can bring a 3' one if other people want to use it too?


----------



## adam1969

booked in so far:

Adam1969: Snakes 
Jeffers3: Clive, the Cali King and Burmese python and tarantula
benlambert: blackpastel and butter royals
Multicorn: Cornsnakes
April: Retic
Benji-le3: Frilled dragon 
adwraith: gecko
crazeemaz: corns and kings
mareptilesrock: 2 royals
Purple_D: something nice!

If you want to bring a reptile please PM either Adam1969 or April Taylor


----------



## Jeffers3

crazeemaz said:


> Yes please, will Steve be able to hold Aragog?
> 
> I will not be able to look but Steve will be very happy.


Aragog is fine to handle. I think you should have a go as well - April has been brave enough to do so in the past!:lol2:


----------



## crazeemaz

Jeffers3 said:


> Aragog is fine to handle. I think you should have a go as well - April has been brave enough to do so in the past!:lol2:



Nooooo! I don't know how April did it. Even the thought of it makes me feel sick. Sorry but spiders just freak me out.


----------



## April Taylor

I was very brave, and hated every minute.


----------



## crazeemaz

April Taylor said:


> I was very brave, and hated every minute.


You were very brave indeed - much respect! A braver person than I am.


----------



## Jeffers3

crazeemaz said:


> You were very brave indeed - much respect! A braver person than I am.


To use my Grandad's old politically incorrect saying - "you big girl's blouse"! :lol2:


----------



## April Taylor

shut up Jeff, spiders are icky :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## adwraith

am excited for tonight! my friend carl(who came to the northants meetup for anyone that was there...) asked when the next meet is last night so is coming tonight :lol2: think he's also bringing his girlfriend so that's another person to introduce aragog to jeff!
both adult geckos are fine so will bring them but no baby this meet...apparently i can't take "lucy's gecko"(despite me breeding it and paying for everything so far...) until its a meet she can come to :devil:
see you all later :2thumb:


----------



## adwraith

oh and if i can find it i might bring my camera get some photos since i haven't used it in months


----------



## Benji-le3

Me and Martin felt the need to man up and hold Aragog .. really isn't that bad


----------



## April Taylor

Quick show of hands, the Rosettes haven't turned up: do you want to be owed a Rosette or shall I get bottles of wine as a prize?


----------



## adwraith

i'd say owed a rosette/ just do the voting for fun. someone would have to pay for the wine...


----------



## April Taylor

adwraith said:


> i'd say owed a rosette/ just do the voting for fun. someone would have to pay for the wine...


Thank you for your answer Adam. :2thumb:


----------



## crazeemaz

Matt can't come so just bringing corns not kings. See you soon.


----------



## Benji-le3

Running late i shall be there in a minute
:whistling2:


----------



## adwraith

good meet again people :2thumb: lucy sounds pretty gutted she missed it...see you all next month/at kiddy if you're going.


----------



## April Taylor

Next one its August 11th, thread up in the next couple of days. It'll be a boa night.

Great meet, nice to see see new faces as well as regulars :no1:


----------



## Jeffers3

Great meet. I agree it was good to see more new faces.

Sirius enjoyed all the attention he got. I'm really pleased Clive won first prize. I hope there's now a few more tarantula fans as well.

It's lovely to see such a diversity of pets at the meets (even if I can't tell the difference between a hognose and a ratsnake - yes, I still have a lot to learn).


----------



## crazeemaz

Great night! Lovely reptiles especially Konig (Martin's Tessera) and Clive (Jeffers' striped Cali King) but the spider was NOT nice. 

I had to take photos of Steve holding Aragog; my heart was pounding so much and when it moved it totally freaked me out! I was very glad when it was put safely away in its' box again.










Unfortunately will not be able to make the net meet in August as we are busy most weekends that month but look forward to seeing everyone again in September.


----------



## Jeffers3

crazeemaz said:


> Great night! Lovely reptiles especially Konig (Martin's Tessera) and Clive (Jeffers' striped Cali King) but the spider was NOT nice.
> 
> I had to take photos of Steve holding Aragog; my heart was pounding so much and when it moved it totally freaked me out! I was very glad when it was put safely away in its' box again.
> 
> image
> 
> Unfortunately will not be able to make the net meet in August as we are busy most weekends that month but look forward to seeing everyone again in September.


 
If Steve needs any help sourcing a tarantula, or advice on set-up - just let me know. :lol2:


----------



## Purple_D

crazeemaz said:


> Great night! Lovely reptiles especially Konig (Martin's Tessera) and Clive (Jeffers' striped Cali King) but the spider was NOT nice.
> 
> I had to take photos of Steve holding Aragog; my heart was pounding so much and when it moved it totally freaked me out! I was very glad when it was put safely away in its' box again.
> 
> image
> 
> Unfortunately will not be able to make the net meet in August as we are busy most weekends that month but look forward to seeing everyone again in September.


It was funny watching you tremble while taking pics:lol2:And you only stood 5ft away


----------



## Ronster

Thanks to all for making the new guy feel welcome!

Really wanted to take Sirus home with me, had a soft spot for him, he was my fav of the night, thanks to Jeffers3, also there was a very stunning butter Royal Python too. Even spoke to 2 guys from Quorn!


----------



## Jeffers3

Purple_D said:


> It was funny watching you tremble while taking pics:lol2:And you only stood 5ft away


It always makes me laugh when people will quite happily pick up a large snake, but recoil in horror at the sight of a titchy spider. I can't really talk, though - I'd rather pick up either than put my hand in a hamster's cage - nasty little bitey things!


----------



## Jeffers3

Ronster said:


> Thanks to all for making the new guy feel welcome!
> 
> Really wanted to take Sirus home with me, had a soft spot for him, he was my fav of the night, thanks to Jeffers3, also there was a very stunning butter Royal Python too. Even spoke to 2 guys from Quorn!


I think Sirius enjoyed the attention. He's a big softie and seems to enjoy coming out.

Hopefully, we'll see you at the next meet. It would be nice to see your Corn, if you can make it?


----------



## benlambert

We had a great nite again. We will definitely be at the next meet. Will bring our boa along. Thanks for bringing the burm Jeff, I really want one even more now tho. And april your retic is stunning, and very interesting. Also loved your hoggies Adam. 
Look forward 2 the next meet.


----------



## April Taylor

benlambert said:


> We had a great nite again. We will definitely be at the next meet. Will bring our boa along. Thanks for bringing the burm Jeff, I really want one even more now tho. And april your retic is stunning, and very interesting. Also loved your hoggies Adam.
> Look forward 2 the next meet.


Thank you, :2thumb:


----------



## Jeffers3

benlambert said:


> We had a great nite again. We will definitely be at the next meet. Will bring our boa along. Thanks for bringing the burm Jeff, I really want one even more now tho. And april your retic is stunning, and very interesting. Also loved your hoggies Adam.
> Look forward 2 the next meet.


Go for it - burms are amazing!

I'm also with you on the vote for April's lovely retic. Adam and Charlotte's hoggies were also fantastic (even though I completely mistook one of them for a ratsnake!). :banghead:


----------



## April Taylor

I'm sure they only took one hognose and that was my fave, Nimrod : victory:


----------



## Jeffers3

April Taylor said:


> I'm sure they only took one hognose and that was my fave, Nimrod : victory:


No, they had two. I wouldn't have mistaken Nimrod for a ratsnake. It was the Madagascan that threw me. They look very different to Westerns. If I'd looked closer at the head, it was obviously a hoggie, though!


----------



## Revobuzz

I really enjoyed my first visit. 

Nice to meet you all.


----------



## April Taylor

Jeffers3 said:


> No, they had two. I wouldn't have mistaken Nimrod for a ratsnake. It was the Madagascan that threw me. They look very different to Westerns. If I'd looked closer at the head, it was obviously a hoggie, though!


Oh thought you meant westerns. Yeah,.he is gorgeous



Revobuzz said:


> I really enjoyed my first visit.
> 
> Nice to meet you all.


Was nice to meet you, hope to see you again


----------



## adam1969

:lol2::lol2::lol2:


Jeffers3 said:


> If Steve needs any help sourcing a tarantula, or advice on set-up - just let me know. :lol2:


----------



## adam1969

Ronster said:


> Thanks to all for making the new guy feel welcome!
> 
> Really wanted to take Sirus home with me, had a soft spot for him, he was my fav of the night, thanks to Jeffers3, also there was a very stunning butter Royal Python too. Even spoke to 2 guys from Quorn!


 
Your welcome: victory: and the time will fly till you have had your snakes long enough to bring them along with you .:2thumb:


----------



## adam1969

benlambert said:


> We had a great nite again. We will definitely be at the next meet. Will bring our boa along. Thanks for bringing the burm Jeff, I really want one even more now tho. And april your retic is stunning, and very interesting. Also loved your hoggies Adam.
> Look forward 2 the next meet.


Glad you had a good night again.Hoggies are lovley snakes to keep mate....


----------



## adam1969

Revobuzz said:


> I really enjoyed my first visit.
> 
> Nice to meet you all.


Glad you enjoyed your first visit mate.: victory:


----------



## adam1969

Jeffers3 said:


> No, they had two. I wouldn't have mistaken Nimrod for a ratsnake. It was the Madagascan that threw me. They look very different to Westerns. If I'd looked closer at the head, it was obviously a hoggie, though!


We will forgive you for your mistake Jeff altough,I wonder if Spectacle (our male speckled hognose)will ever forgive you though mate:lol2:


----------



## adam1969




----------



## adam1969




----------



## adam1969

*Next meeting*

Hiya All 
Link to the next meeting thread attatched:2thumb: 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...45-leicester-reptile-meeting-11th-august.html


----------



## multicorn

Oooh elloooooo! !!! Some amazing snakes there this weekend! !!!


----------



## Revobuzz

Hot though wasn't it. Good job the beer was cold.


----------

